# Parva-Sed-Apta, micro-catty with sheath



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Dear slingshot's friends, here is a very small secret weapon, a micro-catapult to carry around your neck every day. It's yew I had from BC-Luxor in a trade and I named "Parva". Does it really shoot? You bet!

The leather neck sheath is handmade too.

Thanks for watching, cheers,

Bob.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm picturing somebody who works in an office taking a break, putting feet up on desk, and shooting at a target drawn on a folded piece of paper and set up easel-style acroos the room. And maybe this person is a hot Italian babe like in the Fiat commercial. . .


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh Bob that is awesome! You know I love the small shooters! AND YEW!!! You're after my heart!! Super cool.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

bob as always your not a woodworker brother your a fork whisperer,your shooters, the shapes ,the finishes man i just can't believe how they turn out


----------



## jhinaz (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice shape + nice color + nice grain + nice finish + nice leather work = OUTSTANDING!! - John


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

English yew IMO has one of the best grains ever... As always Bob great work and awesome looking slinger my friend.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Bob this one is really cool!


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

WOW! :bowdown:

You are very talented! I love the combination of the wood grain and how the slingshot is shaped.

Remind me the name of one of my favorite DJ,

Deepflow!


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

... What everyone said. I freaking love it!!!!

-Leo


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very beautiful!


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

Very nice. Does Fionda mean classy in Italian?


----------



## libel (Jul 1, 2013)

I believe it's Italian for slingshot. 

Beautiful fork.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice little shouter really cool

cheers


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Perfect size and what a nice shape for the little fella. Master Bob, wou do wood good, and the pouch is no slouch also. I see you have access to leather stiching machinery. Your total package will make someone very satisfied one day. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

How Traditional does that outfit look!... This is a new favourite of mine Bob.


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

WOW

Bob, no question you provide inspiration and craftmanship, along with the artistry. All of them come together in every catapult I have seen of yours. I will kep aspiring and perspiring to get to you level.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Very cool, always ready to shoot


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Awesome shape, grain, and pouch! Makes me want to try some more shaping soon!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

tnflipper52 said:


> Perfect size and what a nice shape for the little fella. Master Bob, wou do wood good, and the pouch is no slouch also. I see you have access to leather stiching machinery. Your total package will make someone very satisfied one day. Thanks for sharing with us.


Thanks mate, but I have to say that the pouch is made by Irfan-E Shot, a smaller type made for little shooters.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Most delightful lil shooter , new owner will be exstatic I'm sure.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow, what's not to love......


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Bob Fionda said:


> tnflipper52 said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect size and what a nice shape for the little fella. Master Bob, wou do wood good, and the pouch is no slouch also. I see you have access to leather stiching machinery. Your total package will make someone very satisfied one day. Thanks for sharing with us.
> ...


Then cheers to the both of you. Classy products from classy guys. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks again for your appreciated feedbacks. If I improve month after month is also thanks to you all forum members.

. Cheers!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Not much I can say that hasn't already been said !
Awesome !!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Amazingly beautiful!!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks, it's the smallest one I've ever made.......I'll try again.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

LOVELY and PERFECT!!!!

Somehow, there's an appeal on small slingshots that attract us all!! And this little one is an excellent example!!!

Perfect shape and finish ...but that is no news, coming from you. Is the overall concept (the carrying sheath included) that is REMARKABLE!!!

Very well, my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

By the way...

CONGRATULATIONS to mr. Irfan for that piece of handicraft!!!

He is the Master of all leathery things!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## 1Jeeves1 (Oct 6, 2013)

That is gorgeous! God every time I see something like that I wish I had it! Lol


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

small but fit - nice one. Bob, this is a stunning piece and, especially in this shot, it looks at least as delicious as a freshly prepared slice of salmon sashimi 

Cheers and best regards, M.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

SO. FLIPPIN. COOL!!!!


----------

